# Anyone else have a weakness for patterns?



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi

No you are not the only one to have a STASH of patterns, I am too cheap to buy them...I get them over the various webb sites. I do purchase some but I usually try and see if there are any free ones out there first...It that fails and I really like the pattern, then I purchase it...I have not purchased any on line...don't know if I want to get into that...but there are some really nice ones to purchase..and yes, I have a STASH of patterns as well...you are not alone.
Jeannealy


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a bookcase full of books and booklets that I have collected since the 70's. I have stacks of pages that I have printed since I found out you could print patterns off the internet. Some I put in plastic sleeves and into a binder, Some I just haven't gotten to yet. I have at least 6 binders, each holding a different group of patterns. And those are just the knitting patterns. Several times over the years I have tried to learn to crochet. I have bought patterns for doilies, pot holders, etc. Each time something has prevented me from actually mastering the art. Maybe a more exciting knitting project, lack of time or the latest was a broken leg. But I still have all the patterns. And I still keep looking!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Don't feel bad - I have about 6 binders and two storage boxes (the kind that hold pendaflex folders) with printed patterns and too many more saved on my computer! I can never die - waaaay to many patterns to get to, lol!


----------



## TXgal (Feb 12, 2011)

Add me!!...and I'm sure there are MANY, MANY more out there! I have notebooks full of patterns and can't seem to NOT download (and even purchase some at times) add'l ones. :roll: It's an obsession I think!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Don't feel bad - I have about 6 binders and two storage boxes (the kind that hold pendaflex folders) with printed patterns and too many more saved on my computer! I can never die - waaaay to many patterns to get to, lol!


Exactly!! lol


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm guilty also just can't pass them up


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

guilty as well


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have at least 20,000 books and magazines (a very conservative estimate). I finally had to rent a storage unit for them a couple months ago. It's already full and I still have many boxes here at home, too. It's a full time occupation for me.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

you are not alone...I have downloaded so many I have over 200 free ones and I have bought a few books and leaflets..i put them all on a disc so I wouldn't lose a single one...and as i just learned to knit I know I will never even use a fourth of them but I can if I want to....


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I love patterns and also like the free ones, therefore have many, I went to the dollar store and bought binders and a 3 hole punch and that's how I store them. I live for knitting. I had to buy the bins for my yarn too. So don't feel bad, others have the same "Problem".....lol


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

While I don't buy too many patterns, I do have a habit of printing out any free ones I think I might make "some day" that I find on the internet and have collected about 12 binders full! Thank heaven I'm not quite as bad with yarn and fabric. I have about 10 large Rubbermaid containers full of yarn but I tell myself that when I retire I won't have as much income so I'm just salting it away for later. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

never too many patterns or yarn!


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

You're not alone. We had a huge cull of everything when we moved to the UK three years ago and I promised myself I wouldn't collect too much of anything again. Now though instead of buying I tend to store a lot of patterns on the computer. I kid myself that's not as bad.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Guilty!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

my excuse is they will come in handy "someday" as proved useful when I found a fireman toy and jumper pattern I had got in a magazine (Im not sure how long ago but at least in the 90's) that I held on to (i have 3 daughters) so I had it for my grandson!


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

I love knitting patterns and have 100's. I knit a lot and don't think I would buy yarn if I did not have a plan for using it. I do buy in bulk baby 3 and 4ply as it never goes wrong and also uses up the last bit of the ball on the next garment. Working on a hat to be felted at present


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gee, your stack of patterns is only two feet high? I have 3 two and a half foot shelves plus 3, 3 inch binders full of patterns, individual and books and pamphlets.


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I warms my heart to know that others have the same STASH...Now I feel much better...!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Guilty too! Binders and binders and binders of them in plastic sheets in their very own bookcase.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


Pattern books - too many to count. Sheets, leaflets, booklets, printed from the net, saved on computer and disks from the net, ideas for patterns from my head, knitting and crocheting magazines.... No offense, but - only two feet tall? That *might* be my hardcover book collection of knitting patterns... Then there are the soft cover books that are devoted to one or another designer, then the pattern booklets put out by a yarn company, then the leaflets picked up at Walmart or Michaels (Leisure Arts, for example, or Patons, or...) The magazines - Ten years, several titles, plus odds and ends, some go back 20 years.... Inherited vintage patterns, thrift store purchases...

And I haven't even started trying to mentally count the printed patterns from the net, the files saved on the computer not yet printed, the ones I've gotten around to burning to cd or saved on floppy disk -

And then there are the ideas in my head that I want to make prototypes for....

Yes, I have "Pable" as well as "Sable" (pattern/stash acquisition beyond life expectancy)


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Guilty :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


When I was more into sewing I couldn't pass a fabric store without buying fabric and a pattern or two. Usually I made them up, but once in a while the pattern would languish in a drawer unmade. When I had to drastically downsize, I had drawers full of patterns that I put in the Goodwill stack, but there were a few timeless classics I kept, and still will use---someday. Now my knitting pattern habit is less space consuming since I download them into my computer pattern file separated into sweaters, cowls and scarves, hats, etc. I also have a file for specific knitting sites, suggested knitting books, and stitches. It's growing. But at least I don't need a physical drawer for them. I LOVE technology!!!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I have several stashes of knitting patterns, sewing patterns, quilting patterns, several stashes of yarn, fabric, embroidery cottens, I am going to have to live past 100 to use it all up, it just keeps growing!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a huge collection of patterns going back to Edwardien times,i have made almost a life time collecting them.So I guess I have a weakness,for pattens.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

SharonK1 said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad - I have about 6 binders and two storage boxes (the kind that hold pendaflex folders) with printed patterns and too many more saved on my computer! I
> ...


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

My pattern stash doesn't fit into my large 4 drawer filing cabinet!! Relatives & friends have been giving me their discarded pattern books from their elderly relatives & I always prowl the thrift shops for discarded patterns. I have got to the stage that I seem to have most of those that appear in charity shops but I still often find a real 'gem'. Luckily, I have a daughter who is also a mad 'crafter' who adds to the stash as well as she will ultimately inherit it!!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I'm guilty too.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi I agree your not alone. I myself have hundreds of free patterns uploaded on my own phone


----------



## leo0305 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm also a sucker for patterns but not as bad as some of you


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


You are definitely not alone....I tend to download the free patterns, either in booklets or singly...I stock pile them on the bedroom floor, and then when I can get my hands on "recyclable" lever arch files in work I take them home and put the patterns in them, consequently I now have about 30 of these files full of freebie knitting patterns, some of which I have knitted the others seem to be just for filling in the files in case I get round to knittign them one day (retirement I need you  ). I was debating scanning them, putting them onto discs, but there are drawbacks to this...if I can't see the picture, I go off in search again. I also have enough of as stash to open a shop, and it seems to be growing without me buying...!!!


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I also am guilty and ever since I found Pinterest I am more so, the only difference is, my patterns from Pinterest are all in folders on the PC under different headings and when I want to make one of them I just print it off, that way I can write on the pattern if I wish without spoiling it.

I am also guilty of buying wool from carboot sales, if I can't use it, I have lots of friends who can so never wasted money

Sheila


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I have a bookcase full of books and booklets that I have collected since the 70's. I have stacks of pages that I have printed since I found out you could print patterns off the internet. Some I put in plastic sleeves and into a binder, Some I just haven't gotten to yet. I have at least 6 binders, each holding a different group of patterns. And those are just the knitting patterns. Several times over the years I have tried to learn to crochet. I have bought patterns for doilies, pot holders, etc. Each time something has prevented me from actually mastering the art. Maybe a more exciting knitting project, lack of time or the latest was a broken leg. But I still have all the patterns. And I still keep looking!


Ditto, in everything apart from the broken leg!! LOL


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought I was the only one with so many patterns once I purchase them and knit or crochet them I then buy or get them free then knit them and so on and so on. you have made me so happy to find out I am not alone


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

So glad to see so many others with pattern stashes. I have multiple binders and shelves of books. Some days I just enjoy browsing through them


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Guilty, more than I can count and that's after downsizing to move, I also do machine embroidery and have a least a million designs on my dedicated sewing laptop! Do you think there is a common gene to this shared obsession oops hobby of ours


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a huge pile of patterns also and still buy more, I inherited my late mothers! As usual there is always something you want that you do not have!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

You are not one along with stashing yarn I also stash patterns, far more than I'll ever have time to knit. It's just a nice relaxing hobby to have going through patterns online downloading the ones you like. Who cares if we knit them or not we know we could if we wanted to.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

when one of our knitting shops closed down, I bought up all their patterns and wool now I have and ottoman full of them, and to keep the wool fresh, I have loads of bath cubes in the bags,,, and I am still buying patterns and wool,,I luv it,, I cant stop,,


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have craft books that fill up the bottom of my large linen press and also in the bottom of my coctail cabinet, I have knitting and crochet books and loose leafs in about 10 3 ring binders in the side of my china cabinet. I also have files of patterns on the computer. I have my wool stash in plastic tubs in the corner of my bedroom, you are not alone in this.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Definitely not on your own, ai down load so many patterns I have to have a mobile hard disc to keep them on.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't tell you how many patterns I have...too many to count, but I can tell you that even if I knitted 24 hours a day for the rest of my life, I'd never make them all! I need choices!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I also have to many patterns and yarn and still buying more


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I, my 5 sisters and my Mom have been dong needle work all our lives, between the 6 of us we probably have enough various books,patterns, and downloads to fill a couple of houses alone. I even have a cardboard box of patterns my Mom saved of old newspaper and magazine she collected through the years. These are from the 40's and 50's etc. It's a sickness, of course who wants a cure.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I look on it like this:

There is enormous wastage in nature. If every seed germinated, there'd soon be no life on earth, not enough nutrients or light to go around. Even if every seed that actually germinated grew, the same would apply - trees, weeds, flowers.
I can see it best in my garden where I have constantly to weed - a wasted seed!

The same applies to humans - if every egg was fertilised, where would we be? Standing on shoulders a mile deep. Lots more examples ... for every genius, how many people strive, fail, give up?

So when I look at my groaning bookcase and my bursting cupboards, I can think 'Well I'm just part of nature's process' and let it go. 

How's that for an excuse? Jolly good, I think!!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

If guilty is the word then I am, started nearly 60 years ago, now I have drawers and drawers full of patterns also binders, some patterns have 1/3pence on the cover.I would not part with any of them.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I keep our printer at home very busy and very happy with all of the patterns that I either purchase or download for free. You are in good company :lol: :lol:


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guilty, as well. I always try to get free patterns, but I have a lot of knit books, since I was twenty (I'm 52). So it's a big collection, for my husband desperation.


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I tell myself that I need stacks of patterns because I have a stash of yarn to use up. LOL
It is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

You are definitely not the only one out there with that problem! I have had too many times long ago that when I wanted to work on something I couldn't find anything that tantalized the 'taste buds' or would go back to get that pattern I loved and counldn't find it anywhere, so now if I see something I like I buy the pattern if at all possible. You would not believe the stash of patterns I have, especially as I have 3 major loves - knitting, crocheting and counted cross stitch - not necessarily in that order. :roll:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i am just as guilty. Have a filing cabinet for them and my laptop is so full that i am busy putting them on cds for 1. easy storage and 2nd. i need space lol....


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have patterns dating back to the 1940`s plus all I have copied off the computer now. They are all neatly stored and labeled in binders. I love having them. I do the same thing with recipes. There are worse addictions!!


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

I've always loved knitting for infants/toddlers and have a small collection of magazines and printed patterns. Making children's items is definitely my passion now as I have one granddaughter who is 18 months and there's so many cute outfits available. When I joined KP, I went crazy gobbling up all the free patterns I saw. FREE! FREE! FREE! I was in heaven. Recently, even though I'm retired, I realize that there's only so many patterns I'll do in my lifetime(I'm 65) and I need to be sensible and slow down my collecting and concentrate more on knitting for my granddaughter. I no longer feel the pressure to write down, print out and collect every pattern I see. I know she will grown quickly and there's only so much knitting I can do. It definitely was an obsession to collect patterns but now that I'm more selective, I am less stressed thinking I need to knit every one I've collected. Now spend more time knitting than collecting patterns. Quantity is no longer an obsession. 
Love knitting and am thrilled to have found this forum.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a substantial collection of highly selected patterns. and I purge regularly. 
Most of them are saved electronically. Also, I have 6 binders.. I should scan them but I like to flip them. MY "most prefered are placed at the beginning of each category. I also make a list of "desired projects". I use mainly patterns that are free - Ravelry, great blogs, yarn companies About the amount of patterns: I like being able to consult a few patterns for similar project as I prefer to "design" /adapt my projects. For example I would use 3 patterns of a feather and fan scarf that I could use with the yarn in my stash. I also need the measurents. My knitting students often come to consult my "archives". I use them "in class" to teach students how to select and read patterns. I buy the yarn before I select a pattern. I am what is called a "collector". I buy only yarn of medium to high quality yarn on sale or at thrift stores. 

I buy only paterns on-line that are exceptional, few magazines. I buy mostly Technical books - i.e. a book about chevrons or cables.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

Is your Avatar a huck weaving piece (just went blank on the other name for it)? It is beautiful whatever it is. I remember learning to do that back in my high school days and just loved it!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep have many patterns. I have binders full of printed patterns I have printed off, plus patterns stored in my computer I haven't had a chance to print off. Have to get some more binders now becaue the ones I have I can't put anymore in. Stuffed to the rim. It is maybe a obsession. You never know when you are going to need a certain cute pattern. :roll:


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Guilty too! Binders and binders and binders of them in plastic sheets in their very own bookcase.


Is your Avatar a huck weaving piece (just went blank on the other name for it)? It is beautiful whatever it is. I remember learning to do that back in my high school days and just loved it!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been collecting patterns here on KP for over a year and I need to sort thru them and put them in binders. Right after taxes! I have enjoyed making all the new ideas and different stitches knitters share. Keep them coming.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I might also add, that with the access to electronic resources our need to accumulate large amount of patterns is not necessary. New patterns  are frequently posted on the internet. I am amazed by the generosity of bloggers and designers to give free patterns. Thanks to all of you ...


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

no I do the same thing, in organizing my stash (putting them in notebooks) I noticed some have been printed more than once, must of been a favorite and I never did it, my hobby resolution is to make things with the yarn I have (heehee yeah right) I'm a yarnaholic and loving it - also so many patterns


----------



## owlet2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

You aren't alone when i see a pattern i like i print it off. I have a huge binder filled with patterns.


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

guilty like the rest have a pattern Cost $.10 Knit for Victory from WW2


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

guilty like the rest have a pattern Cost $.10 Knit for Victory from WW2


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Am guilty also of a pattern addiction. I have a few 3 ring notebooks full and 25 -30 discs, and a bunch in the computer now that I need (ok want) to print. I have a book for knitting, crocheting, cross stitch, plastic canvas, swedish weaving and sewing, think there are a couple marked with question marks because I'm not sure where what book to put them in. I guess when I'm gone everything will go to Goodwill, because daughters, daughter in laws and grand daughters are into doing any crafts. what a shame


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

When my husband sold his business and retired, I took 2 of the file cabinets. bought a bunch of files (the cabinets have the hanging file] I put them in the corner of our garage. I now have 2 4 drawer cabinets bulging with patterns, I have hundreds stored in my 'favorites' on the computer. All of the are just about, or very near, but not quite what I am looking for, but maybe one day I will use them. Who am I kidding, I would have live as long as the earth lasts. I keep saying that one day I am going through them all, and throw away what I do not need or want. Yeah, don;t hold your breath until I throw away a pattern.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi There,

I have five ring bind folders full of patterns I have downloaded from the internet (all allowed) and three folders full of pattern I have bought myself. They are all named i.e. baby clothes, blankets, dolls clothes, hats etc. If only I had the time to knit them all I would be happy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I now spend equal amounts of time pattern hunting as I do knitting! I think I love the challenge.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Count me in! I have a computer full of things I would like to knit.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Me too! 6'x4' bookshelf full, including 10 binders of patterns off the net. I only get patterns I want to do, but there's sooooo much I want to do!! I also sew & machine embroider, those patterns are in 2, 4 drawer plastic organizers  So mcu to do, so little time  Shannon


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep. Guilty.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

If I bookmark any more patterns I'll have to live to be 200 to try them all( maybe not such a bad thing) ha ha


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

The first place I look is for new patterns. I buy locally and on the internet. I to don't have time to knit all the patterns I have collected but I do enjoy going back and looking every once and a while. Not only that, I have bought patterns and yarn to make and when I get started I don't like and never continue. What a waste.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I have so many patterns that I know I will never use, but just cant part with them. I love each and every one. Hoping to some day make each of them.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a weakness for downloading patterns that I am probably not going to knit anyway. I leave them on the computer though until I do decide to knit them, then print them off.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

In cleaning out the garage of tubs of fabric and yarn I have at this count 29 large rubbermade tubs and that is not counting my sewing/craft room, 2 closets and under beds. It is the worst sin of coveting that I have. At least I am not hurting anyone. I am just taking up space.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Guilty as well! I finally had so many in print that I went digital. It took me almost 3 years to get all of my present [that was then] patterns scanned and uploaded. Since I did that [about 5 years ago] I made a vow to only purchase or keep digital patterns. My pattern collection had to be put on a TB sized external hard drive. I have a second one just to back up that one!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I share your addiction! I have two filing cabinet drawers full of "loose patterns" plus a book case full of hard bound books. Last year I gave away probably 75 books that I knew I wouldn't use. 

And still, I keep collecting...
Lyn in NC


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Pile only 2 feet tall??? Boy, are you lucky! I have magazines from 1970 on, purchased pattern books from then, a rectangular footstool for storage that is full which contains all my Workbasket magazines, then 3 3-ring binders full, and all sorts of printed off patterns that are just waiting to be put in a binder. I'm afraid my family is going to do an intervention or report me to Hoarders!

There are just so many GREAT patterns, and I want to make them all. Of course, KP has only added to the problem by pointing out even more great patterns. I'm hopeless!!!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Smile. That's a true statement.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

I've bookmarked many, many patterns,have a thumb drive with many patterns, and a few select knitting patterns printed out. The print outs are in plastic page protectors, gathered in pretty tote bags, and ready to leave the house at a moment's notice--car trip or dr visit, or visit with crafty friends.

Also have a decent stash of plus size clothing patterns by Coni Crawford. My fav designer of Plus size clothes, and I like to sew too. Have most of her patterns, focusing on classic designs from her own site and Butterick.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

I can't pass up a pattern I like, especially if it's free !


----------



## CYNTHIA VANO (Jan 19, 2013)

wow, I am guilty also. So glad to hear that there are others out there doing the same. I even have vintage pattern books from the 40's and just hate to throw them away.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


guilty on all counts.......I get so inspired, I wonder if there is a way to prioritize and follow through? will I then have binders of lists? It is getting harder to hide,,,,under the bed in dresser drawers...I have not bought any yarn,patterns or knitting or crochet paraphernalia this year (all 22 days) one day at a time....


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I have a stash of patterns and yarn. I always have two or three projects on the go but never seem to have time to knit the pattern I bought last month which I really liked at the time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We both work at the same speed. I've avoided buying patterns so far. I've got a huge yarn stash. My computer is loaded and I have printed out hundreds of patterns so I have them when I need them. l'm having so much fun.



susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

I also have lots (according to DH too many) patterns. I seldom purchase a pattern as I am lucky enough to find patterns I like for free online. However, if I live for another 100 years I still would not be able to knit all the patterns I have! I also buy yarn just because I like the way it feels, or the colour of it without knowing exactly what I am going to do with it. I am addicted! ;-)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Guilty but happy.



Sherry1 said:


> Guilty!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Guilty, guilty, guilty


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll never be tired of living.



sandyP said:


> I have several stashes of knitting patterns, sewing patterns, quilting patterns, several stashes of yarn, fabric, embroidery cottens, I am going to have to live past 100 to use it all up, it just keeps growing!!!!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

And I thought I had loads with my three storage boxes full and I hate to think how many I have downloaded.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I also do not have the funds to buy, but I have a large stash of patterns for both crochet and knit. I don't save them on my computer, I print them and put them in large three ring binder.



Jeannealy said:


> Hi
> 
> No you are not the only one to have a STASH of patterns, I am too cheap to buy them...I get them over the various webb sites. I do purchase some but I usually try and see if there are any free ones out there first...It that fails and I really like the pattern, then I purchase it...I have not purchased any on line...don't know if I want to get into that...but there are some really nice ones to purchase..and yes, I have a STASH of patterns as well...you are not alone.
> Jeannealy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, me too. I organize my many patterns in binder by "type"... and there are many patterns I've yet to use. I also store patterns on my computer.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a huge 3 drawer file cabinet full for patterns from the internet divided up by catagories. Ever now and then I go through to see if the patterns or worth keeping or throw away. I waste a lot of paper. But, I just love printing off new patterns everyday. There is always something new.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't resist all the beautiful patterns either. Just last week I cleared a bunch off my computer that I knew I would never knit. I can't part with my old Vogue magazines and I have binders full of projects on my to-do list.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so quilty that it is the only thing keeping my computer from crashing. If I took all the pattern free and bought off this thing I know it would crash. Wouldn't know what to do with its self.....


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have several books and binders of "to do" patterns- and keep collecting all the time! I have a shelf but they would certainly fill one of those big plastic storage tubs if I would put them in there.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


No you are member of the "Gotta have that pattern because I will knit it one day" club! I get most of my patterns of the web sites and put then in protective covers. Yesterday while I was taking a break from cleaning I sat down and put them in 3 ring binders. They are all full so its back to the office supply store for more binders. Luckily they are on sale this week.

Have a good day, happy knitting and pattern hunting!
Carolyn


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I also have lots of patterns. sometimes I think It's the colors in the patterns as well as the pattern itself. I need a good organizing system. Most of my patterns are in folders and binders. I do both knitting and crocheting, so I save both. Yerserday I saved a knitted doll pattern that has eleven pages to it. I didn't print it out yet as I will need a new ink cartridge.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some of my favorite patterns are dishcloths. I learn a lot of new stitches that can be used later.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I love my pattern stash. When my health is not at it's best I go through them all, sort them and make plans which I must confess I don't always manage to do as there are always new ones to add to the pile. But it's the best medicine and pleasure. Having said that I am on steroids at the moment, do you think they may make me knit quicker, that would be handy. :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a subscription to 'Creative Knitting' for 2 years and didn't know much more than the knit and purl stitch... I just dreamed of some day learning to knit so I could make something beautiful too...LOL so of course I couldn't part with all of those plus the dozen and dozens that I have saved and printed... I have just as many crochet and quilt patterns too...


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

My filing cabinet is not full of household papers, it is full of patterns. You definetely are not alone


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

You are not alone I have patterns that will never see the light of day in my life time I would not be able to knit 1/4 of them
Elaine


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Beat you !!!! LOL I would say my "stash" of patterns is at least 3-4 feet high. I will never make all of them. slow knitter here also


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I crochet and I am a pattern addict and a yarn-a-holic. I am 70 years old. I cannot possibly live long enough to use all my yarn and make all the things I have patterns for and want to make. Yet I am STILL collecting.in fact I bought 5 one pound skeins yesterday. Plan to shuffle off this mortal soil with a hook in my hand as I go. Does my husband complain? Love me, love my stash!


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 12 box files. cant stop filling thrm


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Its indeed an affliction we all have!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I was just checking out some Barbie patterns from a 1960 McCall's pattern magazine. That will give you an idea of my stash of patterns..... and still I download both free and bought patterns (who could resist Gypsycream's bears?) Some I just have to buy, but mostly free. Haven't used even a quaerter of them but still keep adding to the piles.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I keep on printing out patterns from the Internet and putting them in binders. The reason it is especially silly for me is not that I'm a slow knitter, but that I rarely use patterns - I design my own stuff.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Not to be morbid, but have any of you thought what would happen to your collection if you passed on. I also sew, and have twelve expensive sewing , embroidery machines. I have collected books patterns ect for years. Since my daughters have no interest in crafts, sewing, I have told my husband which friends I want things to go to. Selling the machines of coarse but everything else to be donated.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I'm chiming in with a Guilty plea!
About 20 books, a box of printed patterns, and about 2,000 saved on the computer.
Am hoping to live a long, long time, LOL!


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

My stash is over 2 feet - way over. I, too, am a web junky but have purchased books as well. As for yarn, I have started to wonder if I should donate some. I think we all share the same habits.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Gabby knits (Sep 9, 2012)

Whew! Thank heavens!......I thought I was the only one to be overrun with knitting "stuff"......6 large binders as well as a 7 ft. bookcase filled with books, both hardcover and soft. Trying to organize to sell on this site.....most of them have not been used and are like new! The fact that I worked in a yarn shop doesn't help!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

...more patterns and yarn than I care to admit, making a concerted effort to stash bust in 2013...I have spent many hours since the holidays on Ravelry, trying to link my stash with a desirable project. Have had some success, but often find I am short a skein or two. Who knew when I was buying all that beautiful yarn?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not quite as bad as Tricia488 but I do have thousands of patterns. This is the reason it is a good idea to ask if anyone on the site has a pattern you are looking for.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol ur not alone i keep looking at patterns too and copy them at work since i have no printer at home.. my theory is that i want to have plenty of choices when i get laid off.. so i have been printing like a mad woman 


Susie


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Guilty as charged. I love to look at new patterns and buy some and also various magazines.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I LOVE to collect patterns--usually don't purchase the yarn until I'm ready to start. I do have a small stash, but mostly I hoard patterns!


----------



## shirleymcnally (Oct 7, 2012)

Glad to hear i am not the only one to have piles of knitting patterns but just cannot bring myself to get rid of them ,had some for years going back to when i knitted for my Daughter who is 50 oh! dear how sad am i but i have used them for the Grandchildren and now the Great Granchildren so i guess i have had good use of them 
Shirley


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

You are not alone - I am guilty of yarn AND pattern stash. Plus I inherited my grandmother's stash......and what a treasure those pattern are!


----------



## grandmajan7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Someone mentioned stashing before retirement, I have to say that is one of the best moves I ever made. Not only us it not in the budget any longer, some of what I love is no longer available. Love my stash!

As for patterns, over the years I have changed habits a few times, purged a few times but still have more than I will ever use but it is mine and so nice to peruse when looking for what I eventually do find in it. 

Retireing and moving to remote locations has its blessings and having a stash removes the curse, Enjoy all you can afford to accumulate!


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Ah, my sisters of the stash!

I, too, must confess a proclivity for collecting patterns (especially the free/downloadable ones) for knitting, crocheting and cross stich, among others. When you add that into my love of collecting recipes, you can imagine the amount of paper I am collecting as well.

Last year I came across a device that may save my poor back from breaking, while preserving the patterns/recipes until I can find the time/energy to make them. That device is the portable handheld scanner. It is SO COOL!

You place the device at the center of the book/edge of the page that you want to copy, hold down a button as you move the wand, and get a little green light if the copy took. It saves to a mini-SD card which you can load into a larger/regular size adaptor to put into your computer and download from that. You can also set it up with a USB cable to save directly to your computer.

I have, literally, tons of pattern books I've collected over the years and my plan for this year is to scan as many of the patterns that captivate me (sometimes only one or two in the whole book) into my computer for later retrieval, if I so choose. I'm also going to scan in the title page/front of book, so I can keep track of what books I've gleaned. This way, if I see something in a magazine or book at the library, I can scan it into the wand or my computer and not have to bother checking out the whole book.

They aren't all that easy to locate, but if you search for "handheld portable scanner" you'll find some of the available models. The "Neat" portable scanner that you see advertised on TV requires you to tear out pages in order to copy them, not a good choice for a book you're checking out of the library.

Jo


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

"Hello. My name is Anita, and I have a yarn and pattern addiction..."


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Welcome Anita!


----------



## katkeller59 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm also guilty of having a lot of patterns books. My thing is printing off the free ones. I have loots saved on my computer tooo,


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

Funny you should ask!!  I have SOO many patterns - many more than I will ever knit! I save my patterns - free - on the computer. Last week I went through my patterns - haphazardly saved - created folders and cleaned it all up. Then discovered I also had a HUGE number of files under my fiancee's name!! I have no idea how this happened. On the plus side, I probably have enough yarn to knit every pattern I have - that's a plus, right? Oh, and, if I see yarn I love, I buy it without a pattern in mind, usually enough for a sweater, extra in case I can't get anymore when I get to it, which then ends up as scarves, or in a blanket!


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol. I have an external drive that is half full of assorted patterns. Plus a couple of banker boxes and I don't know how many books and pamphlets. I am an addict...lol


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

Me too on the patterns! I have vry little extra yarn, but lots of patterns.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> While I don't buy too many patterns, I do have a habit of printing out any free ones I think I might make "some day" that I find on the internet and have collected about 12 binders full! Thank heaven I'm not quite as bad with yarn and fabric. I have about 10 large Rubbermaid containers full of yarn but I tell myself that when I retire I won't have as much income so I'm just salting it away for later. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


That's what I tell myself (and my children). And, I'm just as bad with the yarn. My stash will outlive me.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I have loads of patterns too but just recently I did buy the patterns and yarns and have put everything together ready to knit when I get round to it.
We all hoard our stashes whether it be yarn or patterns we all do it.


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

Patterns patterns everywhere. And of course-not enough hours in the day!


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just started knitting again after many years and the patterns have started to accumulate and it doesn't help when a friend starts cleaning out her patterns, I'll have to start buying wool again oh dear


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I also buy pattern books and knitting/crochet books.The school secretary tried to tempt me in to work tomorrow-there is a Meercat knitting book in the staffroom-TOUGH-I already have it!!(Am going in anyway-how else can i fund my various knitting etc addictions.)


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have the same problems, loads of patyterns, loads of knitting books, and too little time. I am determined to knit for myself for a time now. I have yarn and patterns. But, I bet I'll still find more.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> While I don't buy too many patterns, I do have a habit of printing out any free ones I think I might make "some day" that I find on the internet and have collected about 12 binders full! Thank heaven I'm not quite as bad with yarn and fabric. I have about 10 large Rubbermaid containers full of yarn but I tell myself that when I retire I won't have as much income so I'm just salting it away for later. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


Oh- I love this- thanks! My story too!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Guilty as charged! I don't think I can use all of the patterns that I have collected in my lifetime. :shock:


----------



## excalibur0136 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah jeez.....you are SO not alone!! Patterns hoarders unite!! If i were to stack all my pattens, books and magazines........it would easily be 10 feet tall. And god forbid that my computer should crash!!! Its a library of patterns!! Sales, freebies, and just "must haves".......it never ends.........


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

We are all in this together and don't we love it!!! Bring on the patterns and the yarn and we are in Knitting Paradise. (And I might add - in good company)


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm hooked on patterns. Glad to hear i'm not alone


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am exactly like you. I have a huge stack of knitting magazines marked with patterns I wamt to try "one day" plus several notebooks I've put together with patterns I've purchased or found on the internet. Need more hands and time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes. I have a many books and many binders of patterns. I just keep collecting them. The ones in the binders are free ones I've printed out. If nothing else, they are inspiring to look through from time to time.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

So many patterns, so little time! :roll:


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

You're no alone. I have so many knitting and crochet patterns, I wouldn't be able to make them all in two lifetimes -- and I keep buying more! I often question my sanity, but that's another novel.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

You are not alone, I have baskets and baskets full of books and printed patterns, they are in manilla folders sorted by size and kind. I print a lot of patterns just because I think that I will knit it, than another one, and before I know it's just too many of them, some are doubled.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I have a bookcase full of books and booklets that I have collected since the 70's. I have stacks of pages that I have printed since I found out you could print patterns off the internet. Some I put in plastic sleeves and into a binder, Some I just haven't gotten to yet. I have at least 6 binders, each holding a different group of patterns. And those are just the knitting patterns. Several times over the years I have tried to learn to crochet. I have bought patterns for doilies, pot holders, etc. Each time something has prevented me from actually mastering the art. Maybe a more exciting knitting project, lack of time or the latest was a broken leg. But I still have all the patterns. And I still keep looking!


I got a little chuckle, because what got me back INTO knitting and crocheting, though I have only done one crochet project, was a broken leg!

Had to have something to do to pass the time while I was laid up.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I have a bookcase full of books and booklets that I have collected since the 70's. I have stacks of pages that I have printed since I found out you could print patterns off the internet. Some I put in plastic sleeves and into a binder, Some I just haven't gotten to yet. I have at least 6 binders, each holding a different group of patterns. And those are just the knitting patterns. Several times over the years I have tried to learn to crochet. I have bought patterns for doilies, pot holders, etc. Each time something has prevented me from actually mastering the art. Maybe a more exciting knitting project, lack of time or the latest was a broken leg. But I still have all the patterns. And I still keep looking!


This sounds like me. Every time I talk about getting another book my other half wants to know why I need more. What can I say? He also notices when another storage box shows up and asks if it is patterns or yarn. At least the boxes are pretty.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

My husband says to me when he hears the printer being turned on, "don't you have enough patterns now". I tell him no and proceed to print it anyway. I have clothes for me, shawls, scarves, fingerless gloves, hats (for him), washcloths and facecloths, doilies and afghans. Also, there are the toys (little boys, girls, and puppies). Now you ask me if I have enough or not. And this just for knitting. You don't want me to get started on crocheting and other crafts.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I have a bookcase full of books and booklets that I have collected since the 70's. I have stacks of pages that I have printed since I found out you could print patterns off the internet. Some I put in plastic sleeves and into a binder, Some I just haven't gotten to yet. I have at least 6 binders, each holding a different group of patterns. And those are just the knitting patterns. Several times over the years I have tried to learn to crochet. I have bought patterns for doilies, pot holders, etc. Each time something has prevented me from actually mastering the art. Maybe a more exciting knitting project, lack of time or the latest was a broken leg. But I still have all the patterns. And I still keep looking!


I got a little chuckle, because what got me back INTO knitting and crocheting, though I have only done one crochet project, was a broken leg!

Had to have something to do to pass the time while I was laid up.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I think we all stash patterns just as much as we do yarn....I can never resist another knitting book especially if it is on sale....as for individual patterns I try not to pay for those unless it is something I am going to make immediately. The free ones I do not mind storing...I have taken to downloading the patterns and filing them as PDF documents in folders on my computer....it at least saves paper....when I decide to knit one I can either put it on my tablet or if I feel I need a printed copy I can print just the one.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jeannealy said:


> Hi
> 
> No you are not the only one to have a STASH of patterns, I am too cheap to buy them...I get them over the various webb sites. I do purchase some but I usually try and see if there are any free ones out there first...It that fails and I really like the pattern, then I purchase it...I have not purchased any on line...don't know if I want to get into that...but there are some really nice ones to purchase..and yes, I have a STASH of patterns as well...you are not alone.
> Jeannealy


Add me to this list of "stashers".


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL I can't seem to stop looking for or finding or buying patterns.

I even accept from friends all the ones they don't want.

Strange sort of craziness - but it doesn't hurt anyone so, as my beloved husband used to say, do it.

He liked that my hobbies were/are not as expensive as his. ;-)

My last few days have been spent on eBay bidding on items for crocheting and for counted cross stitch.

I'm pretty sure that the more I have in my To-Do List, the longer I'm going to live.

My daughter did tell me a few decades ago: "when you die I'm burying you with all your shitté!!"

Oh well.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I get most of my patterns free on-line, or go to second hand book stores for books. Gives me more money for yarn!


----------



## Cyndee623 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto for me! I too am a slow knitter and will never get around to the them all. It's kind of like all the stuff I've pinned on Pinterest....I need to a actually DO some of the things I've pinned!!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm with you and I have to buy ink for my printer twice as fast!!!
And, I , too, am a slow knitter.


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

You are not alone....my goodness with all the patterns I have collected I will have to live for about 500 years more to get them all made! LOL That is if I don't add any more to my collection. Which I most likely will!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I have three shelves of a bookcase full of cross stitch books and patterns, as well as crochet and knit patterns and magazines, plus general craft books. One day....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm nearly 74 years old and just can't quit hoarding patterns, knowing full well that I must be slightly off my rocker. Let's not even mention yarn.....


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

ME! and the yarn.... LOOOOOVE yarn!


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

As we all have loads and loads of patterns between us, we can help each other out if we want a pattern which we havent got, so we can ask all our pattern people if they have it,, happy knitting/Crocheting,,


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Guilty too.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

We are all guilty of collecting patterns we might want to make someday, yarn for those patterns, needle types and sizes............but we lived in a motor home for 20 years, so I tried to limit myself.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

so far 11 pages of responses. that should tell us all something. if only my husband did not yell at me for having so much paper "scattered around" all would be well. then I will go into a yarn store and purcahse yarn that will not go with any of my hundreds of patterns in books, magazines, leafelets, ravelry, etc. I tell myself I am not going to purchase a yarn until I have a pattern for it but then find a yarn that I want (need) to use) go home, and cannot find a pattern.
why do we do this to ourselves.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Guilty too and always getting more patterns even if they are usually free now.Also inherited mother-in-laws so go back to before the last war !!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Patterns, and recepies are my weekness. I hve quite a library of both. And it dosent matter what the pattern is for, if it trips my fancy I will take it. I have given away all of my crossstitch patterns, as that is one thing I do not do. But knitting, chrocheting, embrodery, quilting, sewing all are my passion. And of course I had to add jewlery making to the mix.
Karon


----------



## justimagine77 (Dec 17, 2012)

I currently have 7 3-Ring Binders filled with sheet protectors for loose patterns. I have one book with sheet protectors just for vintage patterns. Then I have at least 4 shelves of Hard-Cover and some paperback books, then last but not least, one tote of various knitting magazines. My justification for all this is that I teach a "Fiber Art Class" Any excuse will do lol.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

We just bought and moved into a new home (it's 10 years old, but new to us). It's not big but bigger than our apartment. Goal, NO CLUTTER. I cut back on the pictures on the wall. I tried to cut back on my material (that did not work). I cut back on a lot of my craft books. I cut back on a lot of things. I went through every piece of knitting or crochet pattern or book, with a goal to cut my stack by at least 1/3, knowing I would not live long enough to make a fourth of what I had. I through out 10 measley patterns. Which to you may sound good, at least I cut out some. But they were duplicates.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

A woman after my heart. I have always wanted to teach classes in knitting and/or chrocheting, but do not know how to begin.
Karon


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have yarn, patterns, fabric and "notions", two sewing machines, one is an embroidery machine. I keep trying to get my grandkids interested. I tell them that they need to learn because when I die, who will I leave all this "stuff" to???
But that does't stop my from looking for more free patterns on the internet. :twisted:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


I am so thankful for online storage sites! There is no way I could physically store the amount of patterns I have in my house. My yarn stash is small compared to most. I can't help but not save a pattern I fall in love with the minute I set eyes on it.


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been saving patterns that are free on the internet on a flash drivel. I was printing everything I like, but realized I would never live long enough to use them, so I started putting them on a flash drive.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Me too. If I don't get the pattern NOW, one day I wish I had the pattern and won't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a huge 'stash' of patterns - on my Pc, memory sticks and CD's (plus the 3 files of paper copies)...... I won't live long enough to knit them all - but at least they don't take up much room!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

Guilty to. That was my new years resolution, to clean up my patterns. I've got them all into folders for holidays, babies, scarfs etc. Now, all I need is the time to get to them. I'm a slow poke to so all I can say is when I'm gone someone is going to have a lot to go through.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

I have lots of books, magazines and printed patterns as well as individual patterns bought from eBay as my collection. I love it when I get one in the post. I don't use them much but I enjoy looking at them! It's because it's an art and we admire what can be done even if we don't make it ourselves. I hope I can make some over time. I also have a stash of wool that grows and grows. But getting to the stage where I must use the patterns and wool or else I need to sell some. I have so many mags I don't see how I can find what I need without looking through them all! I wonder how long this can go on for! I do knit like you but I am a slow knitter so perhaps I dream of what I could do if wasn't so slow!


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

I love patterns - you can't have too many, but I think I should organise them better.


----------



## linsads (May 20, 2011)

Guilty Guilty Guilty! lol


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely! I have so many patterns on my computer that I,ve started to burn them to CDs. I need to buy more ink for my printer.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Of course!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Not alone! Me too! Weakness for patterns... yarn... more patterns...more yarn... weakness for wanna make...wanna..wanna... yep.. do it all!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I sure do have lots of patterns. Most of mine are saved in laptop and IPad but I do have quite a few printed as well, a few books and many magazines.
I try to tell myself to stop and just go over what I have to select my next project but I just can't help my self. I definitely do have a pattern addiction and stash is just as bad. :roll: can this classified as hoarding? :shock:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

TXgal said:


> Add me!!...and I'm sure there are MANY, MANY more out there! I have notebooks full of patterns and can't seem to NOT download (and even purchase some at times) add'l ones. :roll: It's an obsession I think!


I love your avatar pic.

I have a lot of patterns & a lot I've saved on computer & pinned on Pinterest. More than I could ever use in several lifetimes.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

karonwurst said:


> A woman after my heart. I have always wanted to teach classes in knitting and/or chrocheting, but do not know how to begin.
> Karon


I would just start. Find someone interested or check at a craft store & see if they need an instructor. There are even books,etc., that tell you how to teach knitting & crochet.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> I have at least 20,000 books and magazines (a very conservative estimate). I finally had to rent a storage unit for them a couple months ago. It's already full and I still have many boxes here at home, too. It's a full time occupation for me.


OK, I think you win!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have several flash drives ful, as well as disks and hard copies. I too have decided to copy to disk or flash to conserve space.
Karon


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Get a group of women together and start telling them how to do it. You have a class. :lol:


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep! You have me beat. I don't know what you win, (a years supply of patterns of your choice. LOL!) but you must have a lot of happy family if you are using some of those patterns. Though I do not know how you could access them very readaly if they are stuffed in a storage locker.
Karon


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you. I do have two women who would lie to learn how to knit already.
Karon


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I have hundred's of patterns that take up far to much space.
I have started to scan them into my computer then I am going to put them onto a memory stick.
I am going to sell my patterns freeing up the space.
I will still have my patterns but it will be so easy to look though them on the computer.
When I need one and I can just print a copy off.
I can write on it.. screw it up.. sit on it ..or what ever else happens to it while using it and not worry about it.
When it is worn out i can throw it away and print another one if i need to by then.
It will take me a while but I will get the in the end.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Between Knitting Paradise and Ravelry...both have a "save" option...I have been able to reduce the number of printed patterns. I was using a binder for the printed ones...got too bulky...so I now have colored folders for: Scarves/Cowls, Hats, Bags and "Are You Kidding?" Much quicker to use the folders. I only buy patterns that support a charity!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

You are not alone by any means. Just last night I bought 2 more binders for the patterns I have printed off. So let's see I have a large (6 foot) bookcase with mags and books dating from the 1940's. Boxes of more recent mags, and 12 binders full of patterns.
No you are not alone.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

The problem I have now is that I can make any pattern into a pdf so I now have a LARGE quantity of pdf patterns as well as books, leaflets etc. It's an addiction I'm sure :shock: but at least I can't put weight on from it and I only download free ones so there's not $$ involved. It would probably take me a year to go through them all, but I have them :thumbup:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not just the knitting and crochet patterns for me, although I do have at least 2 4 foot shelves of binders full of patterns and books. But there's also the 2 legal size file drawers full of counted cross stitch kits and charts. I figure I'm probably SABLE(Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy) about 4 or 5 times over. And the problem with this is???? You can usually crank out a knitted or crocheted item in an evening, a week, maybe a few months at most if it's huge. With counted cross stitch, most of my charts are BAPs and you spend years getting them done.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a phone call from a long term friend. We have been pals since 8th grade. She was a knitter in her early years but her heart was not in it. She began to moan to me about her "crazy" daughter who has 9 crate style boxes on her bedroom wall full of yarn plus 12 ten gallon plastic totes in her closet full of yarn and was looking at more yarn. "What is wrong with that girl?" she cried. I was laughung so hard I could hardly answer her. I assured her that Little W was perfectly normal, she is simply a yarnaholic. 
Those who knit understand those who don't knit will never.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You are not alone...you will never be alone......collecting patterns is one of life's pleasures.....they're almost as much fun to read as cookbooks.....I have 25 binders so far...most of the patterns were free.....but I do not hesitate to buy something that I consider really special.....I simply love the creative process of knitting...and enjoy seeing what others do.....One of my favorite places to find interesting patterns is on the project pages of some of the people I follow on ravelry.....often there is a pattern shared there that "speaks" to me...and I haven't been able to figure out on my own.....
julie


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

I was once told, 'you'll never make all those,' referring to my patterns. That's not the point! Sometimes I just like to get them out and look through the beautiful knit work others have done and dream about what I could do! Just looking is encouraging.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Just as guilty! I had to get a Wallunit built to find room for all my Pattern books. And everytime I want to knit something I don't have the right pattern, so I look on the WEB. Why do I buy all those Magazines ?


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I am going to have a big SALE and make room for more !


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

NOTEBOOKS, NOTEBOOKS, NOTEBOOKS, BOOKLETS, SINGLE SHEETS, ETC. ETC. THEY ARE ALL OVER MY HOUSE. I'M IN OVER MY HEAD.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, in reading all of the comments, I am definitely not alone. I have been knitting/crocheting for over 50 years and thus have been collecting patterns for that long. My mother-in-law gave me some of her knitting patterns from the 30's and 40's. Since I just finished organizing my yarn stash, next will be my stash of patterns. My one big question to myself is why am I keeping patterns of things I know I will never make? I have no answer. As I start organizing my patterns, I am going to try very hard to donate the ones I know I will never use. I don't know why I have kept them. I really have a problem getting rid of things. Sometimes it is because something has sentimental value to me. Sometimes a particular pattern will come back in style. Ponchos were really popular back in the 70's. Then a few years ago when they came back in style, I still had all my poncho patterns from the 70's. I loved reading all your comments and it is nice to know that "I am not the only one who does this."


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SusieQue said:


> I was once told, 'you'll never make all those,' referring to my patterns. That's not the point! Sometimes I just like to get them out and look through the beautiful knit work others have done and dream about what I could do! Just looking is encouraging.


We are of like minds. I like to do the same thing. One of my favorite things to do is look through pattern books. I, too, think looking is encouraging.


----------



## sharon1735 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think patterns & yarn is an addiction, it's my story, I just can't help myself. I have 12 lg containers of fleece ready for spinning and dying, not to mention I took over the guest room, just for bookcases of patterns, and ready to knit yarns. I will never outlive my stash, put many patterns on my computer, filled it so had to install an external storage unit. There is no end in sight. My philosophy, if it makes you smile go for it.......


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

thank goodness I am not as bad as I thought with my 3 folders full of patterns I have printed out, after reading the responses on this one, I feel much better about my addiction, it could be worse


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, yes I did not include quilt patterns and of course fabric, cross stitch patterns and floss (tubs of floss) embroidery patterns. We are artists and need to be surrounded with our STUFF


----------



## slpfoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm with you all - it's good to know I'm not alone. I change projects; from baby blankets to prayer shawls to scarfs so constantly searching for both crochet and knit patterns. That must be part of the fun - love to crochet but spend most of free type looking at patterns on line. Love to read this web-site, too! Keep it coming.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Not exactly a 'weakness'; I only have 12 looseleafs of labeled & sorted patterns and a copy paper box of patterns waiting to be sorted and filed..... :?
I plan to do that next week when I can use the right hand a little.
CTS surgery yesterday. Very little pain if I rest that hand. 
Dressing, using the 'facilities' are challenges that have led to some extremely funny, if somewhat embarrassung, moments...

Thank GOD for loving DDm&DH who pitch in and help me keep my sense of humor in spite of my awkwardness :thumbup: 

YAAAAY! New 'puter has arrived!DH will do setup next week after some special software he ordered arrives.
Getting faster at 1-handed typing....hee hee hee....


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Be afraid! Be very afraid! That's what my DH says to someone who tries to get me to get rid of: yarn, fabric or pattern allsorts (like licorice). 
This is a very normal condition if you are a fiberholic. 
Count me in. So good to know I'm not alone. 
Thank you, thank you. 
I feel blessed to be part of your community, hannet


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have so many patterns and so little time. I have patterns I don't even know why. I say I'm never going to make that. I should spend more time knitting and less time looking at patterns. LOL!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Before the internet and free patterns I had accumulated 2 ring binders of patterns (I've been knitting since I was 4 or 5 but took a few years out when kids were growing up). But, since getting back into knitting in 2011 I have gained 3 more ring binders and at least a binders worth of patterns waiting to be put away. I have a lap top with hundreds of saved patterns and I have bookmarked many many more. I also have a 'hive' on Patons web site, lots of 'favourites' on Ravelry and many more saved in Berroco. So no you are very much not alone.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are not alone - I have many binders, plus books, plus loose sheets - I used to BUY them, but now there are so many wonderful FREE patterns that lots of lovely people are happy to share, so I haven't bought a book for a very long time....I sometimes go through these patterns, and decided if I will NEVER make something and then throw it out.


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

me too... if it says free i print it, and still buying as well... if you want a pattern, i bet i got it..... hubby said i should open shop....


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I print off every pattern that I think I might like to try some day. And it seems like tons. Of course I'll never get to 90% of them, but I just had to have them, you know.......  
I figure the day will come when my kids have to go through all my things and they'll run across all these patterns and just shake their heads and throw them away. Neither of my daughters have shown any real interest in any type of needle work, be it sewing or yarn work. Maybe it'll skip a generation. I do have 2 granddaughters, so there is still hope.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

You are not alone. Since I have been on this site, I have been downloading a lot of patterns. However, when I want to knit, a hat, for instance, I really enjoy checking out my hat patterns in the selection process. I do the same with quilt patterns, and its just great having the picture to start the creative juices flowing.


----------



## sueice (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm with you, have tons of patterns stacked all over the house. I esp. have a weakness for vintage patterns


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I do it too. I have more than I will ever use in my lifetime!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Add me to this group! I had too many patterns printed out, so I culled many, and made sure I had them saved to my computer.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't purchase patterns. I am also too cheap; I only download. I put them in plastic sheets and then in a 3 ring binder. Every so often I go through them and toss out the ones that I don't want, wondering why I downloaded it.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't purchase patterns. I am also too cheap; I only download. I put them in plastic sheets and then in a 3 ring binder. Every so often I go through them and toss out the ones that I don't want, wondering why I downloaded it.


----------



## cmoh (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't buy a lot of books though there have to be at least a couple dozen knit and crochet pattern books in my bookcase. Most of my patterns have been free on the internet and have I saved way tooooooo many. For example: over 200 knit & over 300 crochet afghan patterns, over 300 crocheted doily patterns, 300+ knit & 190+ crochet shawl patterns and that is a small portion of the patterns saved on my computer. Every so often they get saved to a flash drive just in case something happens to the computer. :roll:


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

My question is what will happen to all my patterns( I have craft ones as well) when I die. I have 8 to 10 large ring binders full of patterns. My family are not interested.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Me too! :thumbup: 


knittingcanuk said:


> While I don't buy too many patterns, I do have a habit of printing out any free ones I think I might make "some day" that I find on the internet and have collected about 12 binders full! Thank heaven I'm not quite as bad with yarn and fabric. I have about 10 large Rubbermaid containers full of yarn but I tell myself that when I retire I won't have as much income so I'm just salting it away for later. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh yes! Books of patterns!
I even copy my pattern before using so I can write on it.
I also take a pic of the finished product, and put them in the binder. 
Pic of project, copy of pattern with my notes, and the yarn info so if I want to make the project again, I know what I did!
Also date, and who I gave it to!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

leo0305 said:


> I'm also a sucker for patterns but not as bad as some of you


Ah g'wan! 'Fess up! We KNOW somebody is hiding sumpn'......
Tee hee, hee....


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a whole book shelf devoted to knitting books, magazines, and binders with patterns in them. In fact it is overwhelming, too much to choose from sometimes. I recently found myself buying a beautiful kit (a lace weight cardigan), because I knew there wouldn't be the usual hesitation about which pattern to choose!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is so good, I wish I had done this when I first started knitting. I would have so many visual memories. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yea, I have stacks, reams, binders, magazine holders, of patterns, and the yarn for them too. I am trying to get mine organized too, am finding I have duplicates of a lot I printed, and some books too. Some very old books, probably older than me (dirt), some that my mom and I bought while we were together, when I was a kid even.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm obsessed! Count me, too! In binders and file folders by category. Oh, the possibilities... 
pj stitches!



 TXgal said:


> Add me!!...and I'm sure there are MANY, MANY more out there! I have notebooks full of patterns and can't seem to NOT download (and even purchase some at times) add'l ones. :roll: It's an obsession I think!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

My 'stash' happens to be patterns, too! I have 2 binders full of patterns and a file folder on my computer with patterns I have found online. 
If I live to be, oh, around 400, I might get these all made. Since that is extremely unlikely, and I'd still be finding patterns I like, I'll simply keep building my pattern stash! ;-)


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Guilty! I bought an extra deep filing cabinet and the knitting drawer is full. I use the other drawer for cross-stitch and crochet patterns. Every time I see a pattern I like, I buy it. I have so many projects waiting to be finished I hope I live to be over 100 and still have good eyesight and no arthritis in my hands!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I collect patterns, too. Mostly second hand. Cleared out a lot some time back so don't have as many as I did. I volunteered in a charity shop,and was passed bundles of them.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm with you...I have so many books and pages laying around knitting and crocheting. Even my computer is full of them...Hoping I will get to them some day. ...lol


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have to admit to the same pattern addiction. I love the old knitting and crochet patterns, and buy them whenever I find them. I just purchased a stack of vintage paper patterns over the weekend from an antique store. Mostly thread crochet, but those patterns are so beautiful! When I balked at the price, the sweet, enabling store owner cut me a deal to purchase all of them! Worse, my husband encouraged me--"They're in beautiful condition and you'll never get a deal like that again!" I also download free patterns. I have limited myself to only purchasing e-patterns of the newer patterns because I am embarrassed at the mountain of paper patterns and pattern books I have accumulated over the years! I have more patterns than I will ever use in a lifetime. I go through them occasionally and gift duplicates to other crafting friends, but what I really need to do is pare down what I have to what I will actually use. I'm the same way with books. I was so embarrassed the other day when a repairman commented on all our books. He teased me that we should open our own library! I bought a Nook e-reader to stop the purchase of new softcover and hardback books and that has helped. Thank goodness for the digital age--at least our pattern hoarding isn't as space consuming as before! 
Blessings,
Shirley 
P.S. I especially liked the PABLE and SABLE terms that RoxyCatLady posted. So is my book addiction called BABLE?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> never too many patterns or yarn!


No truer words were ever spoken!!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

YES! I have bookshelves full of pattern books and magazines, plus I have stacks and stack and stacks and..... stacks of patterns I've printed out from the internet. Both free and purchased patterns. 

In fact, I'm so bad, I've actually purchased and/or printed the same pattern more than once because I forgot I already bought/printed it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, I'm not the only one!!!! My kids are always saying, "Mom, you have to get rid of some of this stuff!"
I have magazines, knitting books, quilting, needlepoint, crochet, and I did give away SO MANY you wouldn't believe!
I think I accumulated that many more since then with free patterns, etc. and I am not a fast knitter either (wish I could learn the continental method but sure is awkward for me). I love to browse through all the patterns, magazines every now and then!
I could never leave the house and knit forever, I think!!


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

I think you have your answer. I too, have a hard time resisting patterns knowing I will never knit them all up. I just can't pass up a good pattern. I am the same way with my fabric stash. Lol. That seems to be more the norm than not.

=D


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just a case in point. I collect Gary Kennedy patterns and have most of them, bid on ebay for the Mr. Men toys one and thought I would be rash and bid £9.99. The pattern sold for £43, and we think we have problems. Anyone have this pattern and willing to share!!!!!!!!?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Me too. A file cabinet drawer full, a large bin full, a large computer file full, and yet I get panicky if I don't get to KP every day because someone might have posted a link to a cute pattern I don't have. I need another lifetime . . . .


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Yarn and patterns I usually get free pattern now all I need is a hundred years to make everything. At 65 lets see how that goes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

There are a few sellers on Amazon UK with the Mr. Men pattern book. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B004E24H8Q/ref=dp_olp_0/280-2224776-8171830?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## bsmall (Aug 26, 2012)

You should consider using Evernote to put your patterns into. You then have them all in one place and can refer to and print them when necessary. That's where I put all of my online patterns, articles and recipes. Now, I don't keep adding to my HUGE notebook collection of all of the above!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

He! He! 
I am 66 in March so I think if I am going to work though all of my patterns on my to do list before I go to meet my maker, I will have to work 247 plus some to get is all finished.
Well I had better get started NOW......well may be later I am to busy on KP right now lol


----------



## CarolD (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a pattern addiction. I would have to live to 175 to do all the patterns I have collected, and I'm still collecting. Notebooks galore filled with plastic sleeves. I feel better now.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

can't resist patterns either!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a pattern hounder too. I finally organized the patterns but if I lived to be a thousand I don't think I could ever make them all. But I just have to have them.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Guilty as charged, tho' since joining KP I don't think I will buy as many, since it's so easy to find & download free patterns. I store my patterns in a filing cabinet (full-sized) and even tho' many are very outdated, I cannot bring myself to throw them away! They are good for a laugh - funny to see how styles have changed over the years. Among my stash are some real treasures which will never outdate - things like baby shawl patterns, throws,afghans etc. so if you're looking for something old, message me!!


----------



## Krzlade (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! As I'm learning to knit, I'm also learning the parts of English that I missed when cutting classes in high school. Like, I never knew that "knitter" meant obsessive. It seems that once we pick up the needles, we go crazy....yarn we can never possible use, patterns we can never possibly make. I thought it was just a problem I was having, but this forum has taught me otherwise. But, from this forum I'm finding that "knitter" also means warm, friendly and extremely helpful, so obsessive is just the smallest part of being a knitter.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

My name is Victoria and I am addicted to knitting patterns. 
Please don't help me because I don't want to miss any.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Guilty as well, but now that I know that I'm not alone, I feel so much better!! Thank you all


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

It was good for me to enter my stash of patterns and books and mags onto my Library on Ravelry. THis is such a great thing to do as it allows you to see at a glance exactly what you have, and helps you to stop looking further when you need a particular pattern. I DO have a shelf or two and avidly read new books, search the net etc. It is inspiring to see what others are doing with knitting techniques and new yarn that is being developed. 
HOWEVER I also feel a responsibility to use what I have and this stops me becoming a hoarder, obsessed or irresponsible - whatever yoi like to call it. There will always be something new/different and lovely to acquire Greed can jsut as easily creep into our lives in something good as it can in something bad. I sometimes feel I have way too muc and am indeed blest when I consider what is happening elsewhere in the world. So I guess there is a balance between fun and practicality. I have an Amish saying on my noticeboard "Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or go without" 
The good side of all this collecting of course is that others can benefit from this when we are no longer able to utilize them ourselves, and patterns can carry a sense of social fashion history, Currently we are seeing trends of things that I knotted as a teenage. It's fascinating. Have fun, but don't let it tie you down.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Not only do I collect knitting patterns but I also collect craft stuff.
I have a room full ...card, paper, rubber stamps, inks, die cutters, the list just goes on and on and on.
I do need help!!!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I have the same weakness. I am now saving mine to CD's until I get ready for them. I have too many patterns stored in binders.


----------



## hseekings (Aug 8, 2012)

So so guilty and the yarn because I like the colour or the feel of it its like an obsession


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

tricia488 said:


> I have at least 20,000 books and magazines (a very conservative estimate). I finally had to rent a storage unit for them a couple months ago. It's already full and I still have many boxes here at home, too. It's a full time occupation for me.


OMG !! I think you would win the prize for the most patterns, I have fifty years worth but no where near your stash


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

The last two months, I have bought several classes on line through Craftsy.....so, guilty!!!!!! I'm currently working on 4 different patterns.....


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I admit I havn't got as many patterns as some of you good people out there, but I do have a tendency to buy a patterns if I like them, whether or not I knit them  but I DO knit a lot of things and I will NEVER stop, as I am a pattern knitaholic :roll:


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you described me to a tea so do not think you are the only one who does and feelslike thatl Happy Knitting .


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Vique said:


> My name is Victoria and I am addicted to knitting patterns.
> Please don't help me because I don't want to miss any.


Victoria, 
Your reply made me laugh so hard! Maybe I don't feel so embarrassed anymore because so many of you have the same problem. I am definitely in excellent company!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe we are considered compulsive obssessive (or the other way around) and I am so glad that I have "sisters" out there to share my DISORDER!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

vayankee said:


> Don't feel bad - I have about 6 binders and two storage boxes (the kind that hold pendaflex folders) with printed patterns and too many more saved on my computer! I can never die - waaaay to many patterns to get to, lol!


Yup! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I have both. A hoard of patterns and yarn. And like you I am a slow knitter. I would have to live for about another 40 years to do it all.


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

Me too! Love all of them.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I have loads of patterns too but just recently I did buy the patterns and yarns and have put everything together ready to knit when I get round to it.
> We all hoard our stashes whether it be yarn or patterns we all do it.


Me too, me too, BUT by the time I get to it....I'm having second thoughts re: pattern choice...so OK, then the yarn has to get reassigned...have to find another "match" of yarn to pattern, and then I pass by another yarn store and see something new that I like better, more in keeping with what pleases me at the moment, and the older yarn gets stashed again, and again, and again....sound familiar?


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

"My name is Beverly, and I'm a Pattern-a-holic." Thank goodness I don't drink!! And I quit smoking 13 years ago so I guess one "vice" isn't too bad!


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Recently, through my own stupidity, I lost all of the patterns on my computer. After saying a few colorful words, I decided it was a blessing in disguise since I would never make many of them. I'm now more circumspect in what I download, sort them and back them up to a thumb drive and then onto a laptop. As for what happens to them once I'm gone, I don't have family so it's in my will that all my "tangible personal property" (legalese for stuff like books, yarn, dishes, etc.) gets sold and the proceeds go to charity. Anything not sold will be donated, too. Nothing like a good estate sale, LOL!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I too hoard patterns but do share what I can with others. But I am just beginning. Imagine what my stash would look like if I had caught on to crocheting when I was fifteen. Sadly I learned to knit only two years ago. Still a bit slow at it. I dwnld what I can for free, have had books given to me, and I have purchased a few. I was given my brothers desk so that is in my craft room and I use it for storing my books and patterns. Good thing too. I didn't want to see it sitting in the barn wasting away to nothing. In my craft room it is getting good use. Pattens and whatever else I need if for just need a bigger room for my stuff and stash.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Yey  I am so glad that there are so many people out there willing to admit they suffer from knit any pattern syndrome,I knew you were out there somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

me too i love collecting patterns , i have dozens of them lolx


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

tinykneecaps said:


> "My name is Beverly, and I'm a Pattern-a-holic." Thank goodness I don't drink!! And I quit smoking 13 years ago so I guess one "vice" isn't too bad!


 :thumbup: your sweater! Beautiful!


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

This is the reason my computer is soooo slow -- I've stored all my crochet, sewing, knitting, etc. on it. So, yes, I can relate.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I probably have 300-500 patterns but have bought maybe a dozen. I LOVE Raverly!!!!
Gail


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


thry are right. I too have alot of patterns. I know I'll never get them all done, but I'm a sucker for a pretty pattern. I have 3 shelves of books. A 3 drawer file cabinet full and then several file boxes that are full. I need to go to the office supply store and buy some more file boxes. I went thru some last night and weeded out duplicates. I have a KP friend who will like them, so I'm going to surprise her.


----------



## content (May 15, 2011)

I keep telling my family "NO more printing patterns! for me" every time I have to buy more ink for the printer. But I keep finding patterns I HAVE to have for "someday".. Have two big file cabinets full. Will never have enough time to do all. Hahahaahahahaha!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

content said:


> I keep telling my family "NO more printing patterns! for me" every time I have to buy more ink for the printer. But I keep finding patterns I HAVE to have for "someday".. Have two big file cabinets full. Will never have enough time to do all. Hahahaahahahaha!


Boy can I relate to cost of printer ink. I have 2 printers and they are always running out of ink.LOL


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Four binders full of shawl patterns- 3 knit and one crochet- so far!


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I'm in with you all. :thumbup:


----------



## notsum (Mar 27, 2012)

I to am so guilty of compiling patterns, there is no way I could ever make so many things..LOL..Thank you again everyone for admitting we all have the same obsession


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got back from Wisconsin My daughter and I went there for the weekend to meet up with 26 of the knitters on our Rivalry group! We went to a yarn store near buy and yes I bought yarn!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

But I always think that when I'm ready to make something, it's nice to have a large selection to choose from.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm trying to knit or quilt something out every magazine I buy.lol Wish me luck. Like my sister said one time I can never die I have too many things started, same here.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG - if only my stack were just 2 ft. tall! If I had to guess I'd say I have enough to paper every room in every house in my neighborhood! An I think I'm being conservative. I still have books and written patterns from the 60's and 70's, plus the hundreds (or is it thousnads?) I've printed off the internet in the last few years. I have two full bookcases, plus magazines and books in drawers, shelves and cabinets throughout the house! Okay, maybe its time for a pattern intervention...what do you think?


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd have to live to be 500 to use every pattern as well as the stock pile of yarn in my house!! My husband thinks I'm the only one who does this!!!!


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

Me too! I just can't stop printing them out, along with saving them in my "Patters Folder" on my computer. I seem to use up all my ink just printing them out. Just don't get me started on E-Bay patterns..........


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

E-bay patterns? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Buying them or printing them or just storing them on my computer, I am soooo guilty. And with Pinterest, I have so many pinned, well you get the idea. No you are NOT alone. I have the pattern stash problem, not the yarn stash problem. Can't explain it, just keep wishing. I read somewhere that Pinterest is just "electronic hoarding." LOL


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

TXgal said:


> Add me!!...and I'm sure there are MANY, MANY more out there! I have notebooks full of patterns and can't seem to NOT download (and even purchase some at times) add'l ones. :roll: It's an obsession I think!


I'm with you all the way on this!!!! : :roll:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

bakewithease said:


> I'd have to live to be 500 to use every pattern as well as the stock pile of yarn in my house!! My husband thinks I'm the only one who does this!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

me too!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

bakewithease said:


> I'd have to live to be 500 to use every pattern as well as the stock pile of yarn in my house!! My husband thinks I'm the only one who does this!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

me too!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

We are in the process of moving.
I have you beat! Books, and patterns, and loose sheets, there is no way I will ever live long enough to make everything I want to make from them.
3 large heavy boxes, and my Daughter is ready to shoot me.
But, I just can't get rid of them!!!
    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ayjay


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Guilty. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have alot of 'paper' patterns but have been downloading both knit and crochet that I had to get a 8gb memory stick to put them all on...saves me space on my laptop....plus ''in case '' my laptop ever crashes they are all saved!!!I just can't stop getting them!! most are free ones but I have bought some that I really,really wanted....


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was a teenager - more years than I like to think about but, until recently, never "collected: patterns. I now have a new mac and have just started downloading free patterns . . .but, after reading these mailings I am wondering if it is such a good idea! Life is already cluttered enough!


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am exactly like this


Jeannealy said:


> Hi
> 
> No you are not the only one to have a STASH of patterns, I am too cheap to buy them...I get them over the various webb sites. I do purchase some but I usually try and see if there are any free ones out there first...It that fails and I really like the pattern, then I purchase it...I have not purchased any on line...don't know if I want to get into that...but there are some really nice ones to purchase..and yes, I have a STASH of patterns as well...you are not alone.
> Jeannealy


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Me too, me too need to live till I'm oh 150 to knit most of them .
Thought i was bad with 20 knitting books and 3 shelves of knitting mags and patterns.


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Only two feet tall? Really? Aw, you're just getting started! Look at it this way. Lots of people collect photography magazines or books to look at the pictures once in a blue moon, yes? 

Well, beautiful crocheted pieces are eye candy to us! So what if we never plan to actually make them. We crocheters (or knitters) view them as the art they are, and that is worth collecting!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Join the club! My patterns and books are outgrowing my bookcases! I even have a stack of books with patterns I want to copy. It's much less expensive than therapy.


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Collecting patterns is like collecting recipes and cookbooks. I'm sure it is an addiction.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Add me to the list, too! I will never live long enough to make even a third of the things for which I have patterns, but I just can't help myself when I see another attractive one - especially the freebies.
dixiegran


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have more patterns than I could make in my lifetime and yet I keep adding to them.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

Add me in, too. Anything I find on the Internet I think I might get to make "some day" I print out and store away. Wish I could knit and crochet everything I have in patterns. ha ha


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I am SUCH a sucker for patterns.....but, try mostly now to get free ones only. I still have lots of patterns in the attic from when I used to crochet and knit back in the 70's, too!


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am sooo just like you. I have 3 subscriptions to knit and crochet magazines, download freebies, and hate to part with any of them. I also am slow knitter and crocheter. Guess I'll have to live forever to.


----------



## Shpoopie (Jan 22, 2013)

I tend to "hoard" patterns of all types--knitting, crochet, cross stitch, etc. If I don't use them all I figure I can "fondle" them in my old age!!!(I'm only 74 years old now--have several years to go!


----------



## Shpoopie (Jan 22, 2013)

I tend to "hoard" patterns of all types--knitting, crochet, cross stitch, etc. If I don't use them all I figure I can "fondle" them in my old age!!!(I'm only 74 years old now--have several years to go!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I too have a lot of patterns. I have lots of books, free patterns from the internet and a few purchased ones from the internet. I am afraid if I don't get it when I see it I won't find it when I want to make it.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Collecting patterns is another knitting weakness I think many of us share. I'm no exception. However, with all that's available online anymore, I rarely spend a dime on a knitting pattern. I'm always finding inspiration from the yarn companies, KP members and just internet browsing. I especially enjoy searching Ravelry for FREE patterns by topic. They've definitely helped me expand my download and printed notebook files!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am soooooo glad to see that I am in such a lovely crowd of like minded thinkers! I just LOVE to look at patterns! Some people want to shop for shoes but for me, looking at patterns is so enjoyable and relaxing. Like many of you have said, Ravelry is a wonderful resource for free patterns, but I also buy patterns when the piece is too beautiful to pass by. I try to only get patterns that are within range of my knitting skills, but do succumb to Greedy Eyes ...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


You have described me to the tee. Lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


OMG!! I have a 7 tier bookshelf filled to the max with knitting , crochet and needlework books and magazines; a 3 tier bookshelf; boxes and shopping bags full (thousands of $$ in today's money) and I ordered more from Knit Picks last week. Also have online subscriptions. Am I nuts?? I have a huge stash as well. Now, I fell on icy sidewalk yesterday and have hairline fracture in my elbow and am not supposed to use my arm for 3 wks!! I'll figure a way...can't not knit for that long!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I too have heaps and heaps of patterns. I have my mothers old patterns which I use especially the baby patters, computer printed patterns, patterns from magazines, Simply Knitting, The Knitter and other odd ones, Some piecework mags, Jane Austin mags and heaps of books.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i too have hundreds of patterns,a lot of them are downloaded. it costs me a small fortune in ink haha!
but well worth it.i have my grandma`s knitting book also.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think we all suffer from K-A-P-S,,,


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

maggie68 said:


> I think we all suffer from K-A-P-S,,,


????


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!
> ...


So sorry about your arm. I get hand and arm pain and numbness from knitting. Then I can't knit or crochet for2 weeks. That is pure torture. but it is a good time to go thru stashes and try to organize.


----------



## LiL_KniT_BiTz (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh yes indeed haha I've just within the last couple months started knitting again, REALLY, years ago I knitted 5 scarves as Xmas presents and that was the end. Since I picked it up again I've bought enough yarn to cover my entire bedroom floor(package) and have gathered at least 2 walls worth of patterns. So far I've completed one toddler beanie and I'm starting on a pair of fingerless wrist warmers for myself. Thankfully I have a wonderful fiancé who's only reply was if I had a pattern to fix his work overalls.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I rarely buy patterns; so many are available free.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Angelsmom1
,, if you are wondering what K-A-P-S means,, It means Knitting and Patterns Syndrome,,,

or another phrase----- K-A-W-P-S

Knitting and Wool Patterns Syndrome xx


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


No you are not alone. I have enough patterns saved on 100 zip drives to last me another 200 years, I'm almost 73 now so I don't have a chance to even start on them. haha But I can't stop myself from saving a pattern that I really like. I get the free one off the sites & sometimes I buy a book if it has several good patterns in it. So I guess if anyone knits or crochets they have the same problems as we do. Happy knitting and crocheting.


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel GREAT after reading these replies! I plead guilty as well. Will never live long enough to knit all that I have collected. My kids are now making "remarks". But I now know I am in good company!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just think - it keeps us off the streets!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Maggie68/ That makes sense. LOL


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

I not only buy patterns when I find one I like, I get knitting magazines in the mail, plus all the ones I've copied from the internet. Have 5 binders full and need to buy a couple more. Also have all my mom's books over at my brothers yet as I have no place to store them.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my goodness I have shelves and boxes and drawers full of patterns!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Not only do I collect knitting patterns but I also collect craft stuff.
> I have a room full ...card, paper, rubber stamps, inks, die cutters, the list just goes on and on and on.
> I do need help!!!!


Me too with the crafting stash, enough to open a small shop... or at least til its all gone. I hope ai never buy another rubber stamp in my life. lol


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I too have Lots of Patterns...I usually look at the books and of course all the free knitting patterns that Michaels and JoAnn's have...but I like to see the ones on the various webb sites as well...No I will never knit all the patterns I have...Too bad we can't share them... I did make some copies for our Prayer Shawl group at church so that they could use some if they so chose...I think it is fun just lookingt through the various patterns and DREAMING of when I might be able to make one..


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Guilty!


Ditto


----------



## Angusgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Knitting patterns,yarn and cook books weakness.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I am praising your fortitude. I have had hat idea also. My problem is I am always afraid of not being able to retrive them from the thumb drive at a latter date because of a new computer and the older modle systems. (I do not have this problem now, I am thinking of later). Or am I just borrowing trouble?
Karon


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Sure you do, just knit a little, or big patch and attach it to the overhals. LOL
Karon


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I must admit that I hated sewing at school, and we were told to make a cookery apron, I started the apron at 13, and when I left at 15 I still hadn't finished it,,


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! I didn't realize what I had , had a name. Pable/ sable. I have them both. I get 3 knitting mags. in the mail.I also get numerous e-mails every day with knitting patterns( free).Which I print of course. I'm afraid if I leave them on the computer I'll forget what I have. Then of course there are the patterns that I buy because they are a little different and I have to have them too. I have two shelves in my closet just with knitting magazines that I have been saving until whenever. I know I have to get more organized, but where do I start ? I actually did buy plastic sleeves to put my patterns in, in a notebook. But haven't gotten very far. Help!!! Please!! I really do love looking at them though and planning my next project or two.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Knit any pattern syndrome?


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

No you are not alone. Thank God for iPads, computers, and amazon. I am up late at night downloading, buying, scanning, drooling over patterns. My rule is, " You never know" or " one day...." So I buy yarn knowing I have a pattern SOMEWHERE that can use this yarn.


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm past having a "weakness" for patterns. I have a full blown sickness! I, too, am a slow knitter, not having much spare time. So after printing out hundreds of patterns, along with knitting help info., I went out and bought 3 huge binders. One has adult patterns, another babies and children, and the last has all the "how to" info...All three are almost full..but if that's the worst habit we have, then we are truly blessed!


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm past having a "weakness" for patterns. I have a full blown sickness! I, too, am a slow knitter, not having much spare time. So after printing out hundreds of patterns, along with knitting help info., I went out and bought 3 huge binders. One has adult patterns, another babies and children, and the last has all the "how to" info...All three are almost full..but if that's the worst habit we have, then we are truly blessed!


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to buy books and books with patterns, UNTIL I found free patterns on the internet. 
I print them, put them in a sheet protector and "file" it in a binder.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Almost all of my patterns are free from the net. I have bought a few books on stitches though!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh heavens yes!!


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been reading the statistic (thread "% of stash) re: our knitting habits and stashes, and I'm surprised at how much yarn we buy without definite plans for it. That's not a problem for me--if doing so is in fact a "problem"--but now I'm wondering if I'm the only out there who buys way too many patterns. I was trying to organize my stuff last night, and my pattern stack is at least two feet tall (pattern books plus loose sheets). It's especially silly because I'm such a slow knitter, I'd need at least a hundred extra hands to knit up everything I want!


It's all about choice though isn't it?When we find a yarn sale or intereseting wool, we attack our pattern pile to view our treasures and decide what joy we can endever.Personally, since I got on broadband and discovered free pattern sites,I've downloaded so many into different folders ,I will need several life times to knit them all!


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

tmlester said:


> OMG - if only my stack were just 2 ft. tall! If I had to guess I'd say I have enough to paper every room in every house in my neighborhood! An I think I'm being conservative. I still have books and written patterns from the 60's and 70's, plus the hundreds (or is it thousnads?) I've printed off the internet in the last few years. I have two full bookcases, plus magazines and books in drawers, shelves and cabinets throughout the house! Okay, maybe its time for a pattern intervention...what do you think?


love your avatar , did you make it? Is it crochet or knitted ?if you did knit it ,(I can't crochet)please private message me the pattern if you have it!THANKS


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe that if you DON'T have a stash and have been knitting or crocheting for longer than say....a month, something is desperate wrong. So the rest of us with our stashes, patterns, stacks, on bookshelves, on ipads (me), computers, hidden from hubby, hidden from ourselves, we are the norm. (that's my story and I'm sticking with it)


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Prayz said:


> I believe that if you DON'T have a stash and have been knitting or crocheting for longer than say....a month, something is desperate wrong. So the rest of us with our stashes, patterns, stacks, on bookshelves, on ipads (me), computers, hidden from hubby, hidden from ourselves, we are the norm. (that's my story and I'm sticking with it)


 :!: :!: :!:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for telling me I am not alone. I love new patterns, and I am organizing them into 20 notebooks. And still printing out more.

Of course the notebooks are standing up in boxes behind my bed.

I frogged the 1/2-done U.S. map blanket. 

Small balls of yarn go into a big plastic see-through pretzel jar. Pretty.

Bigger balls go into 2 hanging canvas sweater holders. 6 spaces on each.

My fabric stash and WIPs are crammed into boxes and a nice styrofoam BIG picnic cooler with a firm lid.

My dog likes to hide his special treasures in my fabric scraps. Now they go under my pillow. He thinks no one will ever look there.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i quit counting when i reached over 600 books a couple of years ago & that doesn't include magazines & leaflets. i just bought 4 more 5-shelf bookcases besides the 3 i already have.


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a bookcase full of pattern books, stitching magazines, patterns I have printed and put into binders, plus all of the ones on my computer that I have saved from various craft sites that offer free patterns. I never buy pattern books any more - unless they are on clearance for a really good price. Just bought 2 last weekend - $24.00 book on clearance for $3.99. If I only make one sweater out of the book, I feel it was worth it. This is why my husband calls me the "pattern piggie".


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

Books are fun just to look through and dream about the various patterns, even if we never make them...I always think sometime in the near future - - - YA right....Now a dear friend of mine that knit and croheted beautifully, passed and I hope to get some of her books...She and I would go on YARN adventures and see how many yarn shops we could explore and of course always buy either yarn or patterns....I sure miss her and miss those adventures...but 
would love to have her books...Is that greed? There is one book in particular that she got and she made various patterns from it...and her hubby told me that he has some books for me....hopefully it will be in the stack of books he is willing to pass along.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only pattern "hoarder "!!!


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I have one room in my house dedicated to my crafts one wall is nothing but shelves full of patterns and I still have 6 bins full waiting for homes


----------



## sallywahrman (Jan 5, 2013)

Amen to that it an addiction.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm guilty also. I have 5 binders full, never in my lifetime will I knit all. I just went through a years accumulation of knitting magazines, so I have more patterns to store away. It's an addiction. Keep on knitting.
DotS


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm guilty also. I have 5 binders full, never in my lifetime will I knit all. I just went through a years accumulation of knitting magazines, so I have more patterns to store away. It's an addiction. Keep on knitting.
DotS


----------



## vms (Oct 15, 2012)

You are not alone! I too am addicted to downloading free patterns and have bought some books and magazines and is the first thing i look for at garage/estate sales. Have got a good collection of yarn going as well.....love it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Preservation of antiques which are quite beautiful is not a weakness, according to ME!


sueice said:


> I'm with you, have tons of patterns stacked all over the house. I esp. have a weakness for vintage patterns


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

How else would the craft flourish were it not for our willingness to preserve documents, fibres and completed works. We are the archivists of our craft.


----------



## Tommye1218 (May 26, 2012)

Me, too! Whenever I move, I go though and eliminate a good many. Surprising how many cross stitch, needlepoint, etc., I have enjoyed over the years!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Guilty, my "to do stack" is 2 feet high. I found and love those plastic crates which I keep my mags/books sort of organized.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

You got that right. Not only are we preserving patterns but also some of the needle work is becoming extint. No one wants to take the time, expence, or effort it takes to "make" something for some one. Even some of our cooking expertese is falling be the way side. That is why I amgoing to write a cookbook using excerpts from an 1800's cook book that I own. I am also going to include some of my memories from childhood that would coinside with some of the recipes.
Karon


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

knittingcanuk said:


> While I don't buy too many patterns, I do have a habit of printing out any free ones I think I might make "some day" that I find on the internet and have collected about 12 binders full! Thank heaven I'm not quite as bad with yarn and fabric. I have about 10 large Rubbermaid containers full of yarn but I tell myself that when I retire I won't have as much income so I'm just salting it away for later. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


That is a brilliant way to look at the "problem"......you stick to it!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> You got that right. Not only are we preserving patterns but also some of the needle work is becoming extint. No one wants to take the time, expence, or effort it takes to "make" something for some one. Even some of our cooking expertese is falling be the way side. That is why I amgoing to write a cookbook using excerpts from an 1800's cook book that I own. I am also going to include some of my memories from childhood that would coinside with some of the recipes.
> Karon


Grand idea!! My Mennonite grandmothers made dishes that are only replicated by their daughters and then only a modified version of some unless they still live on the farm, milk their own cows and use unpasteurized milk. My mom's mom made home cottage cheese and there is NOTHING like it commercially. Also, the cream gravy she used to make from the smoked pork drippings for her home made veraneke (cottage cheese perogies, loosely translated) doesn't work the same with commercial creams. Her sweet cream was so thick it had the consistency of really dense sour cream ooooohhh! Just smooth that right on my thighs!!! :lol:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Pphewwwwwwwwwww Im so glad Im not the only one with a stash of patterns and wool.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Mayberry Gal said:


> I'm past having a "weakness" for patterns. I have a full blown sickness! I, too, am a slow knitter, not having much spare time. So after printing out hundreds of patterns, along with knitting help info., I went out and bought 3 huge binders. One has adult patterns, another babies and children, and the last has all the "how to" info...All three are almost full..but if that's the worst habit we have, then we are truly blessed!


Agreed....can't get arrested for DUkI ... driving under knitting influence :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I am going to the store tomorrow as I noticed the 3 ring binder that I have some patterns in .....is exploding...What does that tell you. I need another binder for the printed ones...have lots on the computer as well. If this is our worst habit...I think we are doing prety well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmajan7 (Jan 19, 2013)

You are a woman after my own heart, I did just as you are doing and am now retired and on a limited income, it has saved my life as we now live in a different area where we do not have a social life like before, my husband is now healthy but he has had numerous surgeries and difficulties so with the issues our children have had that required our financial help, being able to acquire what I already had would be out of the question. I have a prayer shawl ministry, it is a big part of my life so I am using up my stash on occasion in addition to what we have acquired at our church. Keep up the good work and you will pat yourself on the back someday that you had the foresight to be so well supplied. Enjoy, Jan


----------



## grandmajan7 (Jan 19, 2013)

You are a woman after my own heart, I did just as you are doing and am now retired and on a limited income, it has saved my life as we now live in a different area where we do not have a social life like before, my husband is now healthy but he has had numerous surgeries and difficulties so with the issues our children have had that required our financial help, being able to acquire what I already had would be out of the question. I have a prayer shawl ministry, it is a big part of my life so I am using up my stash on occasion in addition to what we have acquired at our church. Keep up the good work and you will pat yourself on the back someday that you had the foresight to be so well supplied. Enjoy, Jan


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

I to have lots and lots of patterns ,love buying them and i probably will never knit them all lol , just like looking at them and collecting them x


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Weakness???? It's an obsession!
DotS


----------

